# Ultrasounds



## donkeymom (May 19, 2008)

Could someone tell me a little bit more about ultrasounds. I have 2 jennies that are supposed to be bred for this aug. but after seeing the pictures of another donkey on here that is due at the same time i'm beginning to wonder. 1 of mine is big but not that big and now i don't think the other is at all! My vet left a message saying its $65 per donkey but she's hard to get a hold of for any questions. Here's my questions I hope ya'all can help. Do I have to shave their bellies? Will they have to be sedated? Can they tell the sex? and an ultrasound is just sound not images right? How accurate are they? Last but not least, I'm not going to give them the rhino shot but is the 4-way or 3-way ok? Thanks for any info!!

Jenn


----------



## Bonny (May 20, 2008)

My vet suggest a shaved belly, no sedation, and yes US does show a picture.

US is as good as the operator. If the vet knows how to ultra sound then you will have a pretty accurate answer.I dont know about telling the sex of the foal.


----------



## donkeymom (May 21, 2008)

thanks, the vet actually called this morning and told me it is only $35 per donkey. She's going to come out next wed. I can hardly wait!!!

Jenn


----------



## donkeymom (May 29, 2008)

The vet came yest. and wouldn't you know she couldn't tell me either way whether they were bred. She said she couldn't see past the intestinal wall???? So I still don't know!


----------

